# Gus caught a squirrel!



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Gus caught a squirrel today! Is it weird that I am so proud of him?

I've had a few labradors in my life that would chase squirrels, but none were ever fast or smart enough to actually catch one! Luckily, the squirrel got away and Gus obeyed the "leave it" command so we didn't end up with squirrel guts or a squirrel bite. 

Is this common for Vizslas to catch little animals? Do I have to worry about him bringing in dead animals now? I thought I avoided this problem by keeping my cats indoors


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

You SHOULD be proud! Not only did he catch a SQUIRREL!!! But, he let it live!! <3 

We have cats that go outside sometimes, and they sadly come home with cute critters! My next cats will be indoor only! 

Cole nearly rips my arm off when he sees squirrels on walks! Thank goodness he has never had the chance to actually chase a bunny or something cuz I think then we'd have a real problem! I think once they know they can...they will continue to try...so hopefully Gus continues to respond to "Leave it!" maybe **** stay satisfied with the thrill of catch and release!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My boy Willie regularly catches little animals... Some get away, some die. You know, it's the "predator and prey" thing!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

If there is one thing in the world that Darcy wants to catch it's a squirrel, she runs past rabbits etc etc just to try and catch a squirrel... this is one that got away....this time.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

My sister was babysitting yesterday and the family German shepherd found a kitten in the back yard and killed it... the mom was so upset and "couldn't believe her dog would do something like that"... we have to remember, dogs are still animals with prey drives, even though they may live as our companions.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, that's so true. I think of Willie as the gentle predator that I live with! -- Gentle as can be with people, but not so gentle with something he perceives as prey.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, Gus isn't really gentle with people either... I think he would have done the same thing to the chimney repair man who came yesterday if he was allowed to chase him.


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

I am quite nervous of bring our puppy home on behalf of the squirrels who live in our garden. We have a large garden with loads of well established trees in it, consequently tons and tons of the little critters. They are very bold. Alfie will have a ball, but I will need to seriously puppy proof the garden, in case he decide one day to take off after one


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/02/vizslas-hunt-their-first-gray-squirrel.html


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac has managed two squirrels and two birds so far. He grabs them and snap their necks quick with a head shake. I let him eat them if he wants but one squirrel was huge so I only let him have half. I was shocked the first time he caught a bird.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Squirrels are a rodent, and I don't care for rats, squirrels, mice etc.

We had a squirrel we called Half Tail that lived in our back yard. Apparently he had a previous run in with my first Gordon as he was minus half a tail. One day the family was eating lunch and Half Tail was up on a bird feeder. Didn't notice my Maizie creeping and pointing and creeping up. Once the squirrel noticed it jumped for the ground. Maizie caught it and flipped it up in the air. Half Tail landed on Maizie's back.

Now I had a squirrel screaming in pain and Maizie screaming in pain as Half Tail rode her bare back bronco style running round and round the yard. Finally I went out, grabbed a shovel not knowing just exactly what to do. I got Maizie and Half Tail corraled in the fence corner. Half Tail made a jump for it and reached the fence scampering away. Maizie still cried for the next 15 minutes.

A little blood where the squirrel had dug into her back, but otherwise none the worse for wear. Saw Half Tail off and on for the next month, and then never again. We're guessing Maizie got her revenge.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Aimless1, I would have been proud too! 

Mine have never caught a squirrel but I'm sure they sure would love too. 

Not too long after we started Luna on hunt training she came in from doing her business one morning and she brought me a dead white field mouse. I grabbed a few paper towels and went to pick it up off the floor and realized it was still warm. I originally thought she had found it dead but then I realized she caught it and killed it. 

I was freaked out but I didn't let her know it. When I told her trainer he said I should have praised her!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Until we put up a new fence, we have to keep Finch on a run in our yard b/c she will jump the fence but never jump back over to return to the house. Early one morning, I guess I didn't hook the run properly and she took off without me knowing. She jumped over the fence, caught a squirrel and then was SO proud of herself that she jumped BACK over the fence and came to the front door with the squirrel in her mouth. She stood there to be let in and I opened the door before I noticed what was hanging out of her mouth. She immediately ran to the bedroom to wake up "dad" with her catch, but luckily I saw it in time and warned him before she jumped on top of him in bed with a dead squirrel in her mouth! 


I am not a fan of dead animals but I loved that she was proud enough to come back home to share with us!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our boy never bothers with things he cannot catch. He will point them and try to sneak up on them but will not expand energy chasing anything other than wild rabbits. We have a lot of rabbits around and they don't run until Sam is very close. I could easily have rabbit stew most evenings.


----------

